# Spare Wheels



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

I just wondered how many new vans are supplied without a spare wheel these days and what owners views are regarding this.  
Our new Hymer based on a Mercedes Sprinter chassis only comes with a repair kit. 8O 

Soundman


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Our Ford based Hymer Exsis came with a spare wheel. Our Fiat based B654 does not come with a spare wheel. I think very few come with spare wheels. 

My view is one of irritation. :evil: Salesman fob one (I use 'one' instead of us because I know some on this forum don't share my views) off with glib statements about 'don't need one' 'the materials supplied are adequate to fix a puncture'. Absolute tosh! I would like to see it fix a blow out! Another reason is that my Caravan Guard insurance quite clearly states that a spare wheel must be carried in the van at all times. I imagine other insurance companies may require the same.

If your Hymer Bestline comes with 15" wheels and you are looking to buy a spare I am selling mine.  Brand new, never been used. I am selling it because my new van, due at the end of Nov has 16" wheels so then I will be looking for a new spare wheel! I imagine my Fiat wheel wouldn't be much good for your Mercedes base though!

Sal


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
My Burstner Aviano (2008 model), came without a spare wheel. I contacted my supplier (Spinneys of Holmes Chapel) and they sold me a spare wheel and new tyre for £100 as I wasn't happy with just the repair kit.

My insurance is also with Caravan Guard who indeed do state that a spare wheel should be carried at all times.

Cheers
John


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the offer of the spare Sal but I've just had four alloys fitted today so now I've got four spare wheels (16")
You are quite correct, Fiat wheels will not fit a Merc.
On the subject of repair kits, the fitters found a cut in the side wall of one of the new tyres, yes only 300 miles from new, ouch, and another £138 on the bill.

Soundman


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*unable to fix punture als*

if you use the self repair kit (or any pre inseted liquid ) and get a punture the garage will not be able to repair it as the "gunk" inside prevents the adesive from binding to the inside of the tyre. a simple £30 repair become a £150 tyre replacement ,,,


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

If your van has alloy wheels and you obtain a steel wheel to act as a temporary spare, you should also use steel bolts.

John


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

The wheels were all steel until they were changed today


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The only time I had a flat on a vehicle without a spare it had a hole that looked ideal for the gunk to work, only a small one in the tread.

But no, total waste of time. The RAC put a plug in it, but said I should "get it checked as soon as poss". One tyre fitting company said plugs were not a good idea at all and I need a new tyre, but another older own company fitter said its not leaking so whats the problem?! I think they're much more common on the continent?

I believe the gunk washes out. Fitters who say a new tyre is needed and it can't be fixed may be concerned by the chemicals involved, since they won't know what you put in, or they may just be taking the mickey.

A tyre plug kit is common in motorbike shops, or on line. You don't need to take the wheel off if you don't want to. No good for sidewalls though, and you need a compressor.

Another time I had a fairly rapid slow leak so I could just get to an ATS. I needed a tyre there and then, so I couldn't shop around. That tyre was about 40% more than I could have paid elsewhere.

I won't buy anything in the future without a spare, unless I just buy a suitable tyre and wheel myself and carry it somewhere safe.


Jason


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A spare wheel is the best insurance policy in the world.

Buy one and hope to never need it.


DAve p


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a Fiat 16inch spare wheel I have one for sale at £60 which includes a new set of studs which you will need if you are using alloys.
Both wheel and tyre are new.
Needs collecting though from North Lincs.

Mike


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> If anyone is looking for a Fiat 16inch spare wheel I have one for sale at £60 which includes a new set of studs which you will need if you are using alloys.
> Both wheel and tyre are new.
> Needs collecting though from North Lincs.
> 
> Mike


Mike

You have a PM

Zube


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

My current van, which I bought from new, does not have a spare and I have now driven it around for 2.5 years and refuse to worry about it. I would rather have one but that is the way it is. I have filled the tyres with Puncturesafe as an added precaution. Two things posted on this thread that simply are not true. Products like puncturesafe do not stop people repairing a puncture, they just wash out. The stuff you are given as emergency kit will stop them but the tyre will likely be useless anyway. Your rescue company in most cases will come out providing the van does not have a spare from new and you are carrying the kit. If your rescue company will not then simple, change them. I asked mine, Green Flag, and that is what they told me and even put it in writing. Motor bikes have aways been without a spare and the seem to manage OK.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have an extra (new) 15'' X250 Ducato spare wheel (no tyre) is anyone needs one - £30.

Can take to Scottish Hogmanay Rally if anyone wants it.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

My Fiat based Cheyenne has no spare with it and I got a puncture in France a few weeks ago so have some experience of dealing with it.

I think many new motorhomes don't have a spare largely to save weight... You're looking at around 40kg for a spare and tyre plus the space to store it which will be at a premium. I think this might be why many are not supplied with one.

On to my puncture. I parked up at night nice and square and woke up in the morning with a distinct list to port. Back tyre was flat and had a rivet in it. I jacked up the wheel to spin it round and pulled out the rivet. Next injected the tyre weld stuff that came with the van. No chance! The stuff was just peeing out of the hole in the tread. I pushed the rivet back in and things got controlled and the tyre actually stayed up.

Drove slowly for ten km and got back on the express route. Accelerating there was a loud 'whoosh' and lots of noise and white spray in the wing mirror. Leaping out it was obvious the rivet had blown out and tyre weld was spraying everywhere with little obvious chance it was going to seal again. Thinking quickly I got in the van, found a nice, coarse self tapping wood screw and got out and screwed this into the hole. Success! All sealed up and drove 20km slowly to a service station. Blew tyre up to 4 bar and continued on the way for another 300km to my rendez-vous in Poitiers.

At Poitiers found an ATS who had no problem removing tyre a week later (I was busy all week and tyre seemed happy with its wood screw holding the air in) and repairing it. All stories about the chemical 'ruining the tyre' are rubbish according to them and they just cleaned up the wheel and inside of tyre with a rag and the repair area with some solvent then put an internal plug into the hole. Repair good for life of tyre according to them with nothing special because I'd used tyre weld product on it. Cost me 20 euros including balancing and fitting.

This was my experience. Carry some woodscrews of various diametres and a screwdriver!!!  A countersink wouldn't hurt either to bed the head of the screw into the tread...

Cheers, Mark


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

An interesting tale Mark.
I'm sure you will be condemmed for your actions but as the saying goes "up the creek without a paddle comes to mind" good thinking.

Soundman


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

*Hi*

I have a spare but being an off roader with Land Rovers as well we often seem to pick up punctures in quarries ets, I carry a less than £10 tyre repair kit from e bay, wiil plug a hole in the tread without removing the wheel, we have used it a lot works every time, push the reamer in to the hole then the plug and inflate simple even works when tyre is not flat.

My brother has one in the Disco been in 3 years and still OK.

Supposedly a temporary repair but seems to work well, not tried it on MH yet though.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Hi Nige

Can you remember what the tyre repair gadget from ebay is called so I can buy some? Sounds like it works and would be preferable to another wood screw!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

*E Bay repair kit*

Hi

No can't remember which I got but just searched e bay for tyre repair kit and a load come up, just remember it's a temporary repair, and you may well like to carry a 12 volt compressor as well, cheap Halfords one will do, we all have good quality ones off road and a lot have on board air.

This seems to work OK for us so try it can't hurt as a quick fix to get to a garage.

Nigel


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

A repair kit should have a reamer, which is a really coarse but small round file to roughen and maybe enlarge the hole, some specific glue, the things that look like pipe cleaners (which come in a different sizes depending on the puncture hole size), and a needle type thing with an eye in the end through which you poke the pipe cleaner. And you need a compressor!


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

*Reamer*

Yes thats exactly it a reamer and an eye tool.

The strips come with a glue on them already, work a treat.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Absoloutly agree with the DIYers on here.At the risk of winding up all the safety first crew on here, Iwill repeat my earlier post from some time ago---you are far more likely to suffer an electrical or mechanical breakdown than you are a pucture IF you look after your tyres-ie don't drive up kerbs, across rocky flint laden unmade
roads keep inflated to correct pressure and don't over load.
In my previous life as an owner operater on EU wide deliveries with 3.5 ton vans,I learnt to dispense with this heavy cumbersome lump and never suffered a tyre failure, but always carried the mentioned kit,in fact I still have the original bottle of goo from my Germany supplied vehicle that opened my eyes to this non-problem.
Upon starting my M/H life, I could not and still don't understand why the experienced motorhomers carry spares.It is surely a huge weight and space issue which you can do without.
Where do you stop--spare engine g/box...?
I think it must be a throwback from the past when tyres were not the tough pieces of kit they are now. Rant over,sorry
John


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I have 2 spares 

I know it is supposed to be the case that other things are more likely to go first, but that isn't my experience.

Maybe as an industry wide average it is, but with someone who is only doing 5 miles a week then electrical stuff perhaps becomes more likely than a puncture?

As far as I can remember, I've had one alternator go, one clutch release bearing (and was carrying a spare ), one starter motor, a wheel cracked and the air compressor on the Mog all of which immobilised me in the last 22 years.

Compared to at least 7 punctures, maybe more?

If you don't mind trying the tyre repair plugs (which I seem to think may be frowned on in the UK), or waiting for breakdown assistance isn't a hassle for you then go for it. 

I'll keep the spare ta very much 

Jason


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't want to argue with an obviously experienced M/Homer G- but what kind of roads do you travel on with your Unimog? Also alternators are electric components,no?
In all the hundreds of thousands of klics I used to do,I suffered 2 catastrophic electrical failures that stranded me.
One--ignition key sensor in barrel failed(took 2 weeks for Spanish Merc dealer to sort with Stuttgart)
Two--- sensor in common rail chamber failed.(30 mins once at dealer in Aosta).

Tyre failures ---none. Just your luck ,I guess--but how much has it cost you to lug those spares around? and how much would they have cost me? Weight =MPG.
John


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

In my opinion a spare wheel is an essential peice of kit, so also is a suitable jack to raise the vehicle.The ones supplied with the vehicle (Fiat) are not much cop. You could, of course, rely on your breakdown/roadside assist to change the wheel for you, probably the best thing to do.
I do not know the details but I believe that, if you do not carry a spare, you can pay a premium to a firm who garauntee to come out to you with a suitable replacement wheel/tyre within a specified timescale. 

Paul


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

midgeteler said:


> Don't want to argue with an obviously experienced M/Homer G- but what kind of roads do you travel on with your Unimog? Also alternators are electric components,no?
> In all the hundreds of thousands of klics I used to do,I suffered 2 catastrophic electrical failures that stranded me.
> One--ignition key sensor in barrel failed(took 2 weeks for Spanish Merc dealer to sort with Stuttgart)
> Two--- sensor in common rail chamber failed.(30 mins once at dealer in Aosta).
> ...


Experienced motorhomer?! Why thankyou Sir 










I think carrying two would perhaps be an exception  Our plan is to drive to South Africa, and those tyres aren't too common in Europe let alone en route!

So has my "one puncture every 3 years" been above most peoples average then? I didn't think that was bad going, but you seem to be doing a lot better! 
Any hints? 

Jason


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

HaHa..sorry can't do smileys.....I'll make an exeption in your case!
I assume you've got a jack........how much does that weigh?
John

If I just drag them across..I just get the text of the smiley..how please.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Jason said Any hints? 

I said IF you look after your tyres-ie don't drive up kerbs, across rocky flint laden unmade 
roads keep inflated to correct pressure and don't over load. 

Looks like you've done about 4 of these!
John


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

If I type semicoloncurlybracket a wink comes up, coloncurlybracket normal smiley, they must all just be symbols you could type in. But if I click on them they appear where the cursor is, but not always if I go back to insert one. 
I think maybe you're using a different browser? But typing the code still should work I think.


Which bit? The jacks about 10kg, the tyre is 100, wheel and tyre 150, back axle 5500, front 4000, teabags 5 (current weights, 12500 max)




Punctures I've had always seem to have been a nail or screw, so how do you drive around them? Magnets on the front bumper?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

GG222 said:


> If your van has alloy wheels and you obtain a steel wheel to act as a temporary spare, you should also use steel bolts.
> 
> John


My alloys use steel bolts! :twisted:

But seriously the aftermarket alloys on our Fiat X250 Murvi uses the *same steel bolts* as the standard steel wheels, and were designed to do so. They are Autec, German made and TUV approved.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

;;;;;;;[;;;;;];;;;;0;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;(Nope that don't work.
KEEP OUT OF SCRAPYARDS AND BUILDERS MERCHANTS!
John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Opinions on spare tyres are not in short supply:-
My spare tyre is slung beneath the rear of my Auto Sleeper and I think it is generally agreed, this tyre is almost inaccessible both in position and by weight, coupled with my Fiat type jack etc It may even be rusted in for all I know as I do not intend to attempt a trial run.
I did have a puncture, once, in a motorhome. The tyre had been standing all winter (damp) and was passed its sell by date by some ten years and it went flat (actually "BANG") just outside of Paris when hot. No question; my fault!
I am really beginning to wonder why I am carrying all that weight I hope not to use. Only the insurance insistence holds my attention.

My car comes with some fluid and a mini compressor. I will have a go with that but lie under my van with a heavy (dirty) wheel to drop onto me; I think not!
rosalan


----------



## claretcass (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently took delivery of a new Hymer Exsis 562 on a Ford chassis. It was supplied with a spare wheel.


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

I tow a Smart Car behind my Rapido and carry a spare wheel in it
Plus other things
MGA Coupe


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi MGCOUPE

Are you carrying a spare for your M/H or the Smart car? If so is it the Smart front wheel or rear wheel? With my recent Smart that would require you buying 3 extra wheels and tyres including the M/H and the back of the Smart ain't big but I like your thinking.
Alan


----------

